# Kaiseki: The Exquisite Cuisine of Kyoto's Kikunoi Restaurant



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

_Kaiseki_ is a visually arresting tour of Kyoto's ultra-refined cuisine, by a well-known exponent of the art. Chef Murata has made a mission of bringing kaiseki to audiences outside Kyoto: a Tokyo branch restaurant, regular appearances on NHK television, numerous books (none translated, unfortunately), and now this beautiful cookbook.

Read the full cookbook review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

